# The Matrix 4: Deutscher Schauspieler wird Teil des Casts



## yaviellorien (10. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Matrix 4: Deutscher Schauspieler wird Teil des Casts* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Matrix 4: Deutscher Schauspieler wird Teil des Casts*


----------



## weazz1980 (10. Januar 2020)

Na, auf die Story bin ich ja gespannt... Trinity gestorben, Neo gestorben...


----------



## Chroom (10. Januar 2020)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Na, auf die Story bin ich ja gespannt... Trinity gestorben, Neo gestorben...



Morpheus hat das alles nur geträumt^^


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2020)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Na, auf die Story bin ich ja gespannt... Trinity gestorben, Neo gestorben...



Dir ist schon klar, daß die Matrix eine computergenerierte Welt ist und das daher völlig egal ist, da man die Story problemlos so schreiben könnte, daß irgendein x-beliebiger Charakter in der Matrix sich den Neo/Trinity Skin zulegen könnte?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, daß die Matrix eine computergenerierte Welt ist und das daher völlig egal ist, da man die Story problemlos so schreiben könnte [...]



Man "könnte" eine ganze Menge, aber will man das auch?


----------



## Worrel (11. Januar 2020)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Man "könnte" eine ganze Menge, aber will man das auch?



Man _könnte _zB mit vernichtender Kritik einfach mal solange warten, bis Genaueres über die Handlung bekannt ist.


----------



## Enisra (11. Januar 2020)

also im Moment bin ich darauf mehr gespannt als auf Matrix 3
Hauptsächlich weil ich wissen will was man sich ausgedacht hat die Geschichte fortzusetzen und daher: JA, man will es, ob jetzt angesichts der letzten Filme jetzt sonderlich viel erwartet, mal schaun


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man _könnte _zB mit vernichtender Kritik einfach mal solange warten, bis Genaueres über die Handlung bekannt ist.



Was?
Nene, das funktioniert so nicht!
ICH  weiss immer schon ein halbes Jahr im Voraus, welcher Schauspieler sich für einen Film/Serie üüüberhaupt nie und nimmer eignet (Cavill).
Welche Firma in Zukunft Müll raus bringt und welche immer top Games abliefert... immerimmer schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr zuvor.
Weil... nun weil eben.

(Das selbe gilt natürlich auch für Hypes und Vorschusslorbeeren)


----------



## Free23 (11. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was?
> Nene, das funktioniert so nicht!
> ICH  weiss immer schon ein halbes Jahr im Voraus, welcher Schauspieler sich für einen Film/Serie üüüberhaupt nie und nimmer eignet (Cavill).
> Welche Firma in Zukunft Müll raus bringt und welche immer top Games abliefert... immerimmer schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr zuvor.
> ...



Dann bin ich wohl die (Regel bestätigende) Ausnahme...
Henry Cavill ist ein toller Typ und er hat sich super in die Rolle reingefühlt, aber er ist für mich einfach nicht der Geralt... 
Diesen Zweifel hatte ich vom ersten Sneakbild an und er hat sich mit der gesehenen Staffel 1 bestätigt. Er ist mir einfach zu Amerikanisch und zu muskulös.

Aber da ich mit meiner Meinung nicht hausieren gehen will, halte ich mal die Klappe und versuche mich für den neuen Vampire Masquerade Teil zu hypen


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2020)

Free23 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl die (Regel bestätigende) Ausnahme...
> Henry Cavill ist ein toller Typ und er hat sich super in die Rolle reingefühlt, aber er ist für mich einfach nicht der Geralt...
> Diesen Zweifel hatte ich vom ersten Sneakbild an und er hat sich mit der gesehenen Staffel 1 bestätigt. Er ist mir einfach zu Amerikanisch und zu muskulös.
> 
> Aber da ich mit meiner Meinung nicht hausieren gehen will, halte ich mal die Klappe und versuche mich für den neuen Vampire Masquerade Teil zu hypen



Man kann immer anderer Meinung sein, bei solchen Dingen.
Aber bitte zuerst das Ergebnis betrachten, BEVOR man sich über etwas aufregt.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Januar 2020)

Free23 schrieb:


> Er ist mir einfach zu Amerikanisch und zu muskulös.


Herny Cavill ist Engländer mit irisch-schottischen Wurzeln (bekannt wurde er durch das britische Historien-Drama Die Tudors). Und soooo muskulös ist er gar nicht, wobei er zugegeben für Superman wohl ordentlich zugelegt hat und seitdem ziemlich breitschultrig ist. 

Was man ihm vorwerfen kann, er scheint eher an den Spiele-Geralt angelehnt als an den Buch Geralt, wobei in den Büchern eigentlich nichts zu seiner Figur steht, nur dass er ein hässliches Gesicht hat (was die Frauen nicht davon abhält ihm schöne Augen zu machen, selbst wenn sie nicht wissen, dass er Hexer ist, also wird er schon in den Büchern wohl eine attraktive Figur haben).


----------



## Free23 (11. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Herny Cavill ist Engländer mit irisch-schottischen Wurzeln (bekannt wurde er durch das britische Historien-Drama Die Tudors). Und soooo muskulös ist er gar nicht, wobei er zugegeben für Superman wohl ordentlich zugelegt hat und seitdem ziemlich breitschultrig ist.
> 
> Was man ihm vorwerfen kann, er scheint eher an den Spiele-Geralt angelehnt als an den Buch Geralt, wobei in den Büchern eigentlich nichts zu seiner Figur steht, nur dass er ein hässliches Gesicht hat (was die Frauen nicht davon abhält ihm schöne Augen zu machen, selbst wenn sie nicht wissen, dass er Hexer ist, also wird er schon in den Büchern wohl eine attraktive Figur haben).



Sorry, dass ich den Thread ins Offtopic-Land bringe, das hat Matrix eigentlich nicht verdient... 
Aber nochmal eine schnelle Antwort darauf:

Du hattest mich verunsichert, ich hab jetzt einfach mal eben gegooglet und diese Seite gefunden:
https://forums.cdprojektred.com/index.php?threads/game-geralt-vs-book-geralt.64860/

Dort kann man ja nochmal reinlesen. Mir war von den Büchern hängengeblieben, dass Geralt eben eher drahtig und nicht unbedingt hübsch ist. Ich verstehe übrigens vollkommen, dass man einen Hauptcharakter einer Serie jetzt auch nicht hässlich darstellen will... 

Mit amerikanisch meine ich das Aussehen von Cavill, nicht wo er herstammt.
Mag aber gut sein, dass sich mir sein Superman-Aussehen zu sehr eingebrannt hat. Das ist ja so richtig typisch amerikanisch - glatt rasiert, Kante im Kinn, muskulös.
Das ist mir irgendwie einfach noch zu sehr in der Serie sichtbar.

So, aber damit möchte ich meinen Einschub wieder beenden!

BTT:
Ich habe damals alle Matrix-Teile gesehen, fand sie damals übrigens alle toll, weil ich einfach an der Geschichte interessiert war.. 
Und ich spielte auch das PC-Spiel, welches ich auch sehr unterhaltsam fand! Kennt das noch wer?


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Januar 2020)

Free23 schrieb:


> Du hattest mich verunsichert, ich hab jetzt einfach mal eben gegooglet und diese Seite gefunden:
> https://forums.cdprojektred.com/index.php?threads/game-geralt-vs-book-geralt.64860/


Hier bin ich mir jetzt nicht schlüssig, ob die englische Übersetzung immer so genau mit der deutschen oder gar dem Original übereinstimmt. 

Nehmen wir die Stelle mit Milva aus dem verlinkten Text. Wie soll er sonst aussehen, außer dürr, nachdem er wochenlang im Brokilon gelegen hat, nur Pflanzen gegessen, und sich von seinen Verletzungen kuriert hat... 



> Dort kann man ja nochmal reinlesen. Mir war von den Büchern hängengeblieben, dass Geralt eben eher drahtig und nicht unbedingt hübsch ist. Ich verstehe übrigens vollkommen, dass man einen Hauptcharakter einer Serie jetzt auch nicht hässlich darstellen will...


Jupp, drahtig ist so auch mein Eindruck von den Büchern, die ich über Weihnachten und Neujahr jetzt auch endlich komplett durch habe.



> Mit amerikanisch meine ich das Aussehen von Cavill, nicht wo er herstammt.
> Mag aber gut sein, dass sich mir sein Superman-Aussehen zu sehr eingebrannt hat. Das ist ja so richtig typisch amerikanisch - glatt rasiert, Kante im Kinn, muskulös.
> Das ist mir irgendwie einfach noch zu sehr in der Serie sichtbar.


Haha, okay. Punkt für dich! Die Vorfahren der meisten Amis sind natürlich von den Inseln und sehen nicht anders aus.



> Ich habe damals alle Matrix-Teile gesehen, fand sie damals übrigens alle toll, weil ich einfach an der Geschichte interessiert war..
> Und ich spielte auch das PC-Spiel, welches ich auch sehr unterhaltsam fand! Kennt das noch wer?


Ich mochte die Filme auch alle, auch alle drei, wobei ich spätestens beim Dritten dann bei der Story das Gehirn abgeschaltet habe und mich einfach an der Action und Optik erfreut habe.
Das Spiel war so eine Sache, die Tests waren nicht sonderlich und die Grafik war schon damals veraltet. Es hat mich interessiert aber ich konnte mich nie zu durchringen.


----------



## Free23 (11. Januar 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich mochte die Filme auch alle, auch alle drei, wobei ich spätestens beim Dritten dann bei der Story das Gehirn abgeschaltet habe und mich einfach an der Action und Optik erfreut habe.
> Das Spiel war so eine Sache, die Tests waren nicht sonderlich und die Grafik war schon damals veraltet. Es hat mich interessiert aber ich konnte mich nie zu durchringen.


Ja ich denke, ich war damals einfach ein bisschen zu jung, um mich an "Macken" der Sequels und des Spiels zu stören. Ich fand dieses Universum einfach klasse und konnte da einfach nicht genug von kriegen.


----------



## weazz1980 (16. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, daß die Matrix eine computergenerierte Welt ist und das daher völlig egal ist, da man die Story problemlos so schreiben könnte, daß irgendein x-beliebiger Charakter in der Matrix sich den Neo/Trinity Skin zulegen könnte?



Weiss ich nicht... im 1. Teil wird erklärt, dass man in der Matrix als Abbild seiner Persönlichkeit projeziert wird, man kann Kleidung usw ändern, aber nicht sein Aussehen... zumindest wenn man kein Programm ist.

Morpheus erklärt dass da, aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr an den genauen Wortlaut. 

Es gibt eh nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Entweder der Film wird einschlagen wie eine Bombe oder totaler Murks werden... Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Story!


----------

